# 50 hour chuckie and some smoked cheese



## jmusser (Jan 25, 2021)

Wanted to try the simple combo. Trimmed most fat out. Pulled after 50 hrs at 134. Hot CI pan and deliciousness ensued. Was happy with all parts. Appreciate all the inspiration around these parts!
The juice was liquid gold. Not sure what to do with leftover juice but that got tossed in freezer. Maybe carnivore popsicles 

Did mix of cheese too in smoker but not the most exciting post on that. Cheddar, dbl cheddar, muenster, pepperjack, colby jack


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks like success on both. Nicely done !


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks fantastic. And I know what it tastes like. Congratulations.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 25, 2021)

My question is.....How do you decide how long to SV the meat and stuff?
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> My question is.....How do you decide how long to SV the meat and stuff?
> Jim


Magic 8 ball


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks delicious bud. I need to do some cheese soon


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2021)

Chucky looks excellent! Cheese looks good too! Cheese pics may be boring but the taste makes up for it totally!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Magic 8 ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 , Lmao Jake!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> My question is.....How do you decide how long to SV the meat and stuff?
> Jim


Time and temperature to your liking. I like my chucks 131 for around 40hrs. Give or take. You just have to do it and see what’s best for you.
Magic 8 ball..... RFLMAO. That’s funny.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> My question is.....How do you decide how long to SV the meat and stuff?
> Jim


I go to SMF and just do as the gods tell me :)  I saw it on here and seemed so simple. Cannot really go wrong (well I haven't yet).  I did a chuckie barbacoa 2 times so far. Sent mom and dad with enchiladas of the beef barbacoa and smoked cheeses shredded. Happy parents! Cook book for reference. 

Just dunked some pork tenderlon in with a random mix trying to get something with a good kick. I will let it go 24 hrs. Really liking this SV so far. Good luck!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 25, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Magic 8 ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it 



JLeonard said:


> My question is.....How do you decide how long to SV the meat and stuff?
> Jim


Bear is our guinea pig on our chucky temps. He's done a ton of them at different temps.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 25, 2021)

You guys killing me here!    Is there a guide for length and time and etc? Or just trial and error?
Jim


----------



## mike243 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sous Vide Recipes (anovaculinary.com)   here's a little info


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> You guys killing me here!    Is there a guide for length and time and etc? Or just trial and error?
> Jim


Just to get you started. Search here on site for “ Sous vide chuck” and “Bearcarver” there is a ton he has posted.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...der-than-prime-rib.295733/page-6#post-2179925


 Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Time and temperature to your liking. I like my chucks 131 for around 40hrs. Give or take. You just have to do it and see what’s best for you.
> Magic 8 ball..... RFLMAO. That’s funny.




I used to say that, until I got a Tough one.
48 hours takes care of the tough ones too. 40 might, but it might not.
30 hours doesn't take care of the occasional tough Chuck.
I found 48 hours best for Chuckies, and 21 to 24 hours for Eye Round @ 131° to 134°.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 26, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I used to say that, until I got a Tough one.
> 48 hours takes care of the tough ones too. 40 might, but it might not


I tried that after seeing your post about 50hr chucks. Anywho, that was a bit on the soft side for me. So I dialed it back to 40-45hrs. No tough ones yet and none approaching mushy. I do agree that @131* 30-35hrs is not long enough.


----------

